# Anti Fracking Protector Camps



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 22, 2016)

Anti fracking protection camps are springing up around the country in response to the government's determination to force fracking on unwilling communities.
The latest is in Ryedale, following the rejection of a legal challenge to the planning permission there.
The protector camps are just one part of a strategy of resistance, civil disobedience and direct action that will be rolled out and escalated if the frackers and their political puppets persist in their assault on the environment and health.

Anti-fracking camp set up near Kirby Misperton shale gas site


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2016)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Anti fracking protection camps are springing up around the country in response to the government's determination to force fracking on unwilling communities.
> The latest is in Ryedale, following the rejection of a legal challenge to the planning permission there.
> The protector camps are just one part of a strategy of resistance, civil disobedience and direct action that will be rolled out and escalated if the frackers and their political puppets persist in their assault on the environment and health.
> 
> Anti-fracking camp set up near Kirby Misperton shale gas site


Do you mean protester instead of protector?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Do you mean protester instead of protector?


No, "protector" is what they are being called, as with DAPL and "Water Protectors". They give a base and focus near the projected sites and are in themselves direct action as subject to legal challenge by the landowners. They also allow bridges and relationships to be built between the activist community and local people if run properly. Previous camps have called themselves, e.g. Barton Moss Community Protection Camp and Upton Community Protection Camp.


----------



## LDC (Dec 23, 2016)

The 'Cancer/Google it' banner in that article about the Ryedale camp is the shittest 21st Century 'political' banner so far.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2016)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The 'Cancer/Google it' banner in that article about the Ryedale camp is the shittest 21st Century 'political' banner so far.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 97674


Wow


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jan 3, 2017)

An FOI request from Friends of the Earth has revealed the moves by INEOS to seismic test and test drill in parts of Sherwood Forest around Mansfield.Their rival IGas already has planning permission for drilling at Misson Springs on the North Nottinghamshire border with South Yorkshire.

Residents worried over plans for Sherwood Forest fracking surveys


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jan 5, 2017)

Reclaim the Power statement on Cuadrilla commencing preparatory work at the Preston New Road site in Lancashire:

Reclaim the Power statement on Cuadrilla’s fracking moves at Preston New Road

Meanwhile INEOS are revealed to be preparing to apply for drilling at sites near Eckington in North Derbyshire and Thieves Wood South of Mansfield in Nottinghamshire.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks Jeremiah.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Reclaim the Power statement on Cuadrilla commencing preparatory work at the Preston New Road site in Lancashire:
> 
> Reclaim the Power statement on Cuadrilla’s fracking moves at Preston New Road
> 
> Meanwhile INEOS are revealed to be preparing to apply for drilling at sites near Eckington in North Derbyshire and Thieves Wood South of Mansfield in Nottinghamshire.


Thieves indeed


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 97674




LMGTFY


?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2017)

I've seen a lot of far right and anti semitic types trying to latch onto anti fracking protests over the last few months. I don't know if this is simply online or whether it's playing out on the ground though. Anyone got any info?


----------



## LDC (Jan 6, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I've seen a lot of far right and anti semitic types trying to latch onto anti fracking protests over the last few months. I don't know if this is simply online or whether it's playing out on the ground though. Anyone got any info?



Only anecdotal, but someone I know went to the Balcombe camp (year before last maybe?) and who wasn't particularly aware of that dynamic, yet they reported the camp was full of those types with none of it being challenged as far as they saw. Also I know Manchester area has had problems with them as well. Not sure if it's ongoing in the campaigns/groups generally now though...

Be interested to hear more up to date info as well.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I've seen a lot of far right and anti semitic types trying to latch onto anti fracking protests over the last few months. I don't know if this is simply online or whether it's playing out on the ground though. Anyone got any info?



Environmental activism is a hotbed of conspiracy theorists, it's just a few short steps from fluoride in water and chemtrails to Jewish conspiracies. Is it more that rather than fash proper?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Environmental activism is a hotbed of conspiracy theorists, it's just a few short steps from fluoride in water and chemtrails to Jewish conspiracies. Is it more that rather than fash proper?


Yes, from what i've seen - people who've absorbed anti-semitism and stuff through general conspiracy theory rather than formal membership hitler worshiper types. And i really should make clear i'm not pointing the finger at the mass of people involved in anti-fracking activity at all. Just the people i've come across numerous times over the last few months while researching some other people.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes it's a thing. It doesn't go unchallenged but, well, their beliefs are unshakeable. It's pretty annoying actually.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2017)

It probably isn't challenged _enough._
Mostly because it's a mix of conspiracy theorists and 'all views are valid' liberals. Some of them are even involved in (liberal) anti-fascism without seeing any contradiction. I guess it intersects perfectly with some of the free Palestine views also.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 6, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Yes it's a thing. It doesn't go unchallenged but, well, their beliefs are unshakeable. It's pretty annoying actually.



The trouble is that fracking protests need to bring in as many people as possible, and this often makes them a honey trap for people so shit that nobody else anywhere is willing to give them the time of day. They're not merely tolerated either, in the case of tosspots like Ian R Crane they get themselves elevated to the position of spokesperson/figurehead. Another big name at Barton Moss was FOTLer and convicted wife beater 'Dr' Steven Peers.

Consequently I've given up on fracking site tourism and I'm gonna stick to my local group from now on, as I think it's easier to challenge crap behaviour if you know the people you're working with and they know you.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2017)

Broad groups generally. Occupy was full of it.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jan 6, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Broad groups generally. Occupy was full of it.


Yes, this. Social media unfortunately empowers conspiraloons way beyond their strength in numbers and in movements challenging the status quo gifts the defenders of corporate and state power a powerful attack tool. I have been alarmed recently at conspiraloon memes and YouTube vids recently being shared by, amongst others in my network, anti-frackers, naive members of Momentum, peace movement people, "apolitical" environmentalists and animal rights types. I usually try to tactfully point out the dodgy source and/or blatant bits of disinformation.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2017)

This popped up on my feed recently. I'd agree with some of it in principle, except it's purpose it to push anti vax and anti science propaganda. Putin said it so it must carry weight. 

 

Yet there's zero evidence that he actually said it. Checking facts isn't their strong suit.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Only anecdotal, but someone I know went to the Balcombe camp (year before last maybe?) and who wasn't particularly aware of that dynamic, yet they reported the camp was full of those types with none of it being challenged as far as they saw. Also I know Manchester area has had problems with them as well. Not sure if it's ongoing in the campaigns/groups generally now though...
> 
> Be interested to hear more up to date info as well.



Balcombe  was amazing. Something about the weather, the proximity to London, the media coverage, whatever got a few thousand people off the sofa and camped outside a drilling rig in rural Sussex.

It felt a lot like Newbury, Fairmile and all that. A panoply of anti authoritarian belief systems. There were a lot of anarchos and environmentalists there but also Freemen, Druids, conspiraloons, Steampunks and horsedrawn hippies. 

There's a few who'd get put off by that or write it all off as 'dodgy' I find it quite invigorating.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Really? As an anti-fascist you find anti-semitism cloaked as 'anti-authoritarianism' 'invigorating'?


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Really? As an anti-fascist you find anti-semitism cloaked as 'anti-authoritarianism' 'invigorating'?



An admirable precis.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> An admirable precis.



Not absent of the context it appeared in.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Really? As an anti-fascist you find anti-semitism cloaked as 'anti-authoritarianism' 'invigorating'?



That was far from the dominant strain of lunacy at the camp. But you have to be there to challenge it, and challenging it doesn't always involve bolshily announcing that you've got all the answers.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> That was far from the dominant strain of lunacy at the camp. But you have to be there to challenge it, and challenging it doesn't always involve bolshily announcing that you've got all the answers.



I agree with this and understand it's difficult. Especially if you like the people espousing fascist ideas.
I think it's important to have a position on it though. Do any left groups have an actual position on Conspiracy Theorists? I know of one that are formulating a position.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I agree with this and understand it's difficult. Especially if you like the people espousing fascist ideas.
> I think it's important to have a position on it though. Do any left groups have an actual position on Conspiracy Theorists? I know of one that are formulating a position.



It's unusual to hear outright 'fascist' ideas. It's also rare to come across a conspiracy theorist who can really argue their corner. Mostly people have latched onto a set of incompatible beliefs, a portfolio of theories that are united by a vague anti-establishment feel.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> It's unusual to hear outright 'fascist' ideas. It's also rare to come across a conspiracy theorist who can really argue their corner. Mostly people have latched onto a set of incompatible beliefs, a portfolio of theories that are united by a vague anti-establishment feel.



I agree that they aren't necessarily the enemy. But their thinking is problematic is it not? Im sure many of the folk on the sidelines waving flags as the Panzers rolled into Berlin had a 'set of incompatible beliefs', part of which based on Jewish control of the financial system and the world.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I agree that they aren't necessarily the enemy. But their thinking is problematic is it not? Im sure many of the folk on the sidelines waving flags as the Panzers rolled into Berlin had a 'set of incompatible beliefs', part of which based on Jewish control of the financial system and the world.



Of course it is (a problem that is). But then those sort of contested spaces, and I'm thinking of movements like Occupy and Anonymous as well the anti-fracking camps need to be engaged with. They're rarely a straight fight between 'rational' lefties and anti-semitic hatemongers. There's a plethora of beliefs, a mosaic a lot of which overlaps with our way of thinking. Imagine describing the WTO to someone for the first time in a muddy field without any supporting evidence to hand - wouldn't it sound like the NWO? What I like and find invigorating about spaces like that is they are at least full of people asking questions.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Of course it is (a problem that is). But then those sort of contested spaces, and I'm thinking of movements like Occupy and Anonymous as well the anti-fracking camps need to be engaged with. They're rarely a straight fight between 'rational' lefties and anti-semitic hatemongers. There's a plethora of beliefs, a mosaic a lot of which overlaps with our way of thinking. Imagine describing the WTO to someone for the first time in a muddy field without any supporting evidence to hand - wouldn't it sound like the NWO? What I like and find invigorating about spaces like that is they are at least full of people asking questions.



It's more difficult when someone is spouting out about 'acceptable' theories about the Jews, and I have to try and stop my Jewish comrade from wanting to smash their teeth in. And I'm on his side, not theirs.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Is Islamophobia ever couched as an argument between rational lefties and irrational ones, out of interest?


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It's more difficult when someone is spouting out about 'acceptable' theories about the Jews, and I have to try and stop my Jewish comrade from wanting to smash their teeth in. And I'm on his side, not theirs.



I've been around this stuff a bit and generally people talk about the NWO or the Illuminati. Tavistock and Common Purpose are quite popular as with all the Freeman of theLand stuff. It's not acceptable  (in my view) to blame it on the Jews but sometimes when people say Annunaki lizard they mean Annunaki lizard. The most comprehensive anti-semitism I've been exposed to (Holocaust denial, Rothschilds the whole bit) came from some little hippy thing in fairy wings at the Sunrise festival. I suppose I could have smashed her teeth in but it wouldn't have looked good.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is Islamophobia ever couched as an argument between rational lefties and irrational ones, out of interest?



Muslims tend to appear only as unwitting subjects of the conspiracy. Whether the conspirators are Zionists or cultural Marxists or whatever.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I've been around this stuff a bit and generally people talk about the NWO or the Illuminati. Tavistock and Common Purpose are quite popular as with all the Freeman of theLand stuff. It's not acceptable  (in my view) to blame it on the Jews but sometimes when people say Annunaki lizard they mean Annunaki lizard. The most comprehensive anti-semitism I've been exposed to (Holocaust denial, Rothschilds the whole bit) came from some little hippy thing in fairy wings at the Sunrise festival. I suppose I could have smashed her teeth in but it wouldn't have looked good.



The problem (whether the truthers realise it or not when they do as you explain) is that they push anti-Semitic tropes and replace 'jew' with illuminati or whatever. However, There's lots of blatant anti-Semitic stuff now doing the rounds as everything is ZOG. Why should I differentiate between a Nationalist promoting that and some hippy doing the same? Don't forget both sides are anti-capitalist.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The problem (whether the truthers realise it or not when they do as you explain) is that they push anti-Semitic tropes and replace 'jew' with illuminati or whatever. However, There's lots of blatant anti-Semitic stuff now doing the rounds as everything is ZOG. Why should I differentiate between a Nationalist promoting that and some hippy doing the same? Don't forget both sides are anti-capitalist.



I guess one difference would be whether they were knowingly pushing anti-semitism. When you start to decode any refernce to 'international banking' as an anti semitic trope then you're off in the deep end. 

That said, I'd like to emphasise something butchersapron said earlier, the vast majority of people at the anti fracking sites are just straight up environmentalists. Even at the wackier end you're more likely hear about tree spirits and leylines than ZOG and the lizards.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I guess one difference would be whether they were knowingly pushing anti-semitism. When you start to decode any refernce to 'international banking' as an anti semitic trope then you're off in the deep end.
> 
> That said, I'd like to emphasise something butchersapron said earlier, the vast majority of people at the anti fracking sites are just straight up environmentalists. Even at the wackier end you're more likely hear about tree spirits and leylines than ZOG and the lizards.



You're explaining It to me with the assumption that I don't have personal experience with it, but I do. And whilst I accept they're not card carrying Hitler Worshippers the amount of news stories they're blaming on 'Mossad' or 'Jews', is frankly frightening and if you don't agree with that I'd either question your lived experience with these people or your commitment to anti-fascist politics.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You're explaining It to me with the assumption that I don't have personal experience with it, but I do. And whilst I accept they're not card carrying Hitler Worshippers the amount of news stories they're blaming on 'Mossad' or 'Jews', is frankly frightening and if you don't agree with that I'd either question your lived experience with these people or your commitment to anti-fascist politics.



Now, now. I'm only talking from my experience and I'm not suggesting you haven't had similar experiences.  Who do you define as 'these people'? Anti-frackers or the whole Anonymous/ Occupy/ Truther / Freeman crowd?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Im sure many of the folk on the sidelines waving flags as the Panzers rolled into Berlin had a 'set of incompatible beliefs'



When did that happen?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyway this is a full on derail


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Anyway this is a full on derail


 Of course (this is Urban) but if people walk away thinking that anti- fracking campaigners are a bunch of anti semitic loons that'll obviously have an impact on their efforts.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Of course (this is Urban) but if people walk away thinking that anti- fracking campaigners are a bunch of anti semitic loons that'll obviously have an impact on their efforts.



A LOT of them think that way. I'm not suggesting not to get involved with anti-fracking because of it. In fact it's single issue causes like that where you're most likely to come into contact with them. But do we leave our anti-fascist politics at the door or something?


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> A LOT of them think that way. I'm not suggesting not to get involved with anti-fracking because of it. In fact it's single issue causes like that where you're most likely to come into contact with them. But do we leave our anti-fascist politics at the door or something?



Of course not, I hope nothing I've said suggests that I'm nodding along happily as these views are being expressed. But they're the kind of spaces where you win by argument rather than fist fighting.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Of course not, I hope nothing I've said suggests that I'm nodding along happily as these views are being expressed. But they're the kind of spaces where you win by argument rather than fist fighting.



You think when people say views are 'challenged' they mean 'fist fighting'?
I'm pleased you appear to have shifted from your earlier liberal view that the mix of anti-authoritarian types was 'invigorating' whilst ignoring or giving a free ride to the disparity of views they may be espousing.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You think when people say views are 'challenged' they mean 'fist fighting'?
> I'm pleased you appear to have shifted from your earlier liberal view that the mix of anti-authoritarian types was 'invigorating' whilst ignoring or giving a free ride to the disparity of views they may be espousing.



Well you mentioned smashing someones teeth in. How were you (or your mate) going to do that?

I've never said I'd give anyone a 'free ride'. I've stood up and disrupted a David Shayler talk, and been denounced as a stooge of the state for my pains. I've had a lot of arguments with people.  What I find invigorating is that a movement with a lot of different opinions in it is chaotic and messy but it's also in ferment and alive.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

The mate in question is Jewish. I presume you understand why his reaction to holocaust denial and Jewish conspiracy stuff generally might be volatile. Do people need to be identified as bona fide fascists anyway to be racially offensive?


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The mate in question is Jewish. I presume you understand why his reaction to holocaust denial and Jewish conspiracy stuff generally might be volatile. Do people need to be identified as bona fide fascists anyway to be racially offensive?





So you did bring the idea of fist fighting first?

You still haven't said what your experience was. Did you spend some time at Barton Moss or something?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> So you did bring the idea of fist fighting first?
> 
> You still haven't said what your experience was. Did you spend some time at Barton Moss or something?



I was talking about one person's reaction to it not suggesting a strategy of violence like you appeared to make.
Why are you now doing a credentials check? They're EVERYWHERE. Any kind of broad based anti-establishment organising. They were there at Occupy and they're there at anything else I'm involved with, including anti-fascism.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

Interesting that if you google Conspiraloons Occupy it leads back to a thread here from a few years ago. 

'Conspiraloons' in the ascendancy?


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was talking about one person's reaction to it not suggesting a strategy of violence like you appeared to make.
> Why are you now doing a credentials check? They're EVERYWHERE. Any kind of broad based anti-establishment organising. They were there at Occupy and they're there at anything else I'm involved with, including anti-fascism.



I've never encountered it in anti-fascism.(Although some of us hold pro-Palestinian beliefs that others might call anti-semitic).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I've never encountered it in anti-fascism.(Although some of us hold pro-Palestinian beliefs that others might call anti-semitic).



You have never encountered any of the ZOG types skirting the edges? I am surprised.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You have never encountered any of the ZOG types skirting the edges? I am surprised.



No, not even slightly.  Do you mean some of Facebook AntiFa?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> No, not even slightly.  Do you mean some of Facebook AntiFa?



No I mean ones I've met in real life. It's amusing that you think my activity is limited to social media, but that doesn't mean I'll give you (and everyone reading) clues as to who I am. Security culture is a thing. Perhaps not for you but that's your prerogative.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> No I mean ones I've met in real life. It's amusing that you think my activity is limited to social media, but that doesn't mean I'll give you (and everyone reading) clues as to who I am. Security culture is a thing. Perhaps not for you but that's your prerogative.



I think you're just making unwarranted allegations and refusing to back them up.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 9, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I think you're just making unwarranted allegations and refusing to back them up.



Someone asked if there was anti-semitism in the anti-fracking movement. I said there was but it was because anti-fracking attracted conspiracy theorists. You also confirmed that anti-fracking attracted conspiracy theorists at Balcombe. Given your experience reflects mine, how are they 'unwarranted allegations'?


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 9, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Someone asked if there was anti-semitism in the anti-fracking movement. I said there was but it was because anti-fracking attracted conspiracy theorists. You also confirmed that anti-fracking attracted conspiracy theorists at Balcombe. Given your experience reflects mine, how are they 'unwarranted allegations'?


 
I guess I don't as readily accept that conspiracy theorists automatically equal anti semites. It's not like it's a monolithic belief system, quite the opposite. 

It was your assertion that there are proponents of the ZOG hypothesis within organised anti-fascism that could do with back up.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 9, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I guess I don't as readily accept that conspiracy theorists automatically equal anti semites. It's not like it's a monolithic belief system, quite the opposite.
> 
> It was your assertion that there are proponents of the ZOG hypothesis within organised anti-fascism that could do with back up.



They do tend to buy it all, in my experience, rather than just cherry pick theories. They're the enlightened after all.
Not going to back up the anti fascist claim for obvious reasons. But I wasn't alluding to the afn.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 9, 2017)

And besides, I've witnessed them spouting this stuff. I've challenged them on it too. Fell out with someone over it. I'm not just saying conspiracy theorist = anti-semite. But it is because they're conspiracy theorists that they come out with this stuff.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 11, 2017)

some arrests at a camp local to me

Dorking grandmother among five arrested at Brockham oil well

this is separate to the fracking site at Leith Hill that kabbes has been posting about in another thread but is not far from it. I believe it is the same group of protestors roughly.

This site is also a couple of miles away from the Brockham site and has had arrests etc but people found not guilty. lets hope same outcome for this weeks arrests

Nine Horse Hill protesters found not guilty


----------



## kabbes (Jan 11, 2017)

When the "protectors" first appeared at Leith Hill, I wondered down to have a chat with them.  It was hard, though, because they only had a vague idea of the specifics of the case and in many cases were just totally incorrect in their understanding, but were also unwilling to let go of the conspiracies they believed surrounded it.  (There are actually genuine "conspiracies" involved, but these are much more prosaic collusions than the notions I was hearing).  We've had to spend a lot of time undoing the misinformation that has been spread.  With a lot of success, though, on the plus side -- I have seen the messaging gradually transition over the months they have been there.  And I still maintain a belief that everybody who is trying to protect an area is fundamentally on the same side and can work with their own strengths to help the cause.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 12, 2017)

The challenges of bridge building between traditional left/anarchist/green campaigners and the more conspiracy-schooled is not going to go away. Personally I think much of it would be surmountable but for stubborn-ness on both sides. The roots of such stubborness are kind of curious. If either camp knew so much about what to do and how to do it then we wouldn't where we are.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The challenges of bridge building between traditional left/anarchist/green campaigners and the more conspiracy-schooled is not going to go away. Personally I think much of it would be surmountable but for stubborn-ness on both sides. The roots of such stubborness are kind of curious. If either camp knew so much about what to do and how to do it then we wouldn't where we are.



Worker led revolutions are a thing though, they've happened before and can happen again. Truthers have no such road map leaving them to cling to the fringes of both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Feb 15, 2017)

National day of action on 25th Feb - focused on Preston New Road site with possible action at suppliers and a more local demo in North Derbyshire about the proposed site there:
BOOK TRANSPORT TO GET YOUR GROUP TO LANCASHIRE DEMO – 25TH FEB!

BOOK TRANSPORT TO GET YOUR GROUP TO LANCASHIRE DEMO – 25TH FEB!


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Feb 22, 2017)

March South of Sheffield this Saturday for those who can't get to Preston New Road:
March Against Fracking - Sheffield Against Fracking


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone know of an overtly anti-conspiraloon network for organising against fracking? Everywhere I go there's Ian R Crane and his minions spreading rancid goat shit all over everything.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Anyone know of an overtly anti-conspiraloon network for organising against fracking? Everywhere I go there's Ian R Crane and his minions spreading rancid goat shit all over everything.



Frack Off aren't a bunch of conspiraloons.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2017)

GMB union press release 20.03.17 calls for crackdown on fracking activists:



> *Police and judiciary must protect the rights of all those going about their lawful business.
> 
> GMB has joined with the business community in calling for the rights of those working in the emerging shale gas industry to be protected whilst respecting the rights to peaceful protest.*
> 
> ...



Netpol response: Police and fracking companies – STILL in each other’s pockets





> Netpol has asked both Lancashire Police and the Home Office for copies of correspondence from local business organisations and any subsequent or resulting contact between the Home Office and local police.
> 
> These alleged threats from “extremists” (and referencing in particular associations with animal rights and anti-capitalist groups, two favoured targets of secretive police intelligence-gathering units) are far from subtle: astonishingly, the GMB’s press release even calls for a “crackdown on fracking activists”.
> 
> Police and fracking companies – STILL in each other’s pockets?



As a GMB workplace Rep, I'm absolutely fuckin' appalled by this, seething! Yet again, a GMB Gen Sec riding rough shod with big business. Radio silence on twitter as of yet. Can I urge any GMB (or other union members) to tweet, email... Police violence against climate activists is well documented, yet my union wants to propel this fucking violence.

Fuck you Tim Roache!


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Mar 22, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> GMB union press release 20.03.17 calls for crackdown on fracking activists:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, GMB members really need to get a grip on the public image of their union, now also apparently a major player in trying to prevent any change in Labour Party leadership election arrangements to try and prevent any left wing successor to Corbyn....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2017)

Members getting a grip? Yep, around the throat of their Gen Sec!


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Mar 23, 2017)

Reclaim The Power preparing for a fortnight of action against fracking industry supply chain from 27 March to 10 April: Break the Chain: Stop Fracking


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Mar 27, 2017)

First action of the Break the Chain action fortnight has been against a quarry supplying Cuadrilla at their Preston New Road site:
RELEASE: Anti-frackers swing into action at Lancashire quarry


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 11, 2017)

Brewing in North Notts and North Derbyshire: Fracking firm hires military contracts specialists recruiting ex-forces personnel for seismic survey.  Some might guess they expect resistance? 
Recruiting Begins For Survey In North Nottinghamshire/Derbyshire


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 12, 2017)

Photographer Covering Anti-Fracking Protest Facing Prosecution - Real Media - The News You Don't See


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 15, 2017)

he got convicted- the beak noted obvious discrepancies in copper statements. but still did him . twats


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 19, 2017)

Good summary from Frack Off of the struggle brewing as INEOS and their military contractor friends prepare to "invade" the former coalfield areas of North East Derbyshire, North West Notts and South Yorkshire to seismic test for fracking:
Ineos Gamble Takes UK Fracking Threat To Unprecedented Levels


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 25, 2017)

Info evening in London for those wishing to go up and support the anti fracking resistance in Lancashire.
Events


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 27, 2017)

Shale oil site attracts resistance in Sussex: Angry residents call for immediate halt to UKOG oil drilling plans at Broadford Bridge


----------



## Dan U (Jun 21, 2017)

Live updates: eviction of Leith Hill protection camp

Leith Hill eviction ongoing 

Not strictly fracking but related


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 30, 2017)

Blockade and truck surf of trucks attempting to take drill equipment from Marriotts, Clay Cross, Derbyshire to Preston New Road Cuadrilla site ongoing. Towers and lock on at PNR itself.  All solidarity welcome. S45 9BQ and PR4 3PF.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 30, 2017)

Preston New Road site today


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 3, 2017)

Its depressing how little coverage these anti-fracking protests get. 4 arrested today according to BBC news but bloody hell you have to dig around on that site to find out whats going on. 

Good luck to you lot.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 3, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The challenges of bridge building between traditional left/anarchist/green campaigners and the more conspiracy-schooled is not going to go away. Personally I think much of it would be surmountable but for stubborn-ness on both sides. The roots of such stubborness are kind of curious. If either camp knew so much about what to do and how to do it then we wouldn't where we are.


There is a high level of know-it-all males in both camps. A category of human not known for conciliatory, consensus forming.


----------



## tim (Jul 3, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The challenges of bridge building between traditional left/anarchist/green campaigners and the more conspiracy-schooled is not going to go away. Personally I think much of it would be surmountable but for stubborn-ness on both sides. The roots of such stubborness are kind of curious. If either camp knew so much about what to do and how to do it then we wouldn't where we are.



Why would anyone on the left want to humour anti-Semites?


----------



## tim (Jul 3, 2017)

Idaho said:


> There is a high level of know-it-all males in both camps. A category of human not known for conciliatory, consensus forming.



You don't have to be male to know that  Jews/Shapeshifting Lizards/the Dalai Lama/the iluminati/the Freemasons do not secretly rule the world?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 3, 2017)

All heating up at Preston New Road in Lancs and outside Marriotts at Danesmoor, Clay Cross in Derbyshire as Cuadrilla prepare to move rig from Marriotts to their Lancs site. 13 person lock on today involving locals and councillors. Increasingly vicious policing, Marriotts staff telling barefaced lies to camera and thug-vigilante-gangster haulage contractor Pete Marquis and his knuckle dragging mates joining in (apparently trying to knock down protest towers with people still inside or nearby?  If you can get to either site in next 24 to 48 hours your solidarity will be most welcome in the battle against this filthy industry and its corrupt backers in government and authorities.
RELEASE: Lancashire Councillors and Residents Lock-Down Fracking Site


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2017)

Female anti-fracking protester in Derbyshire hurled to the ground by bang out of order copper, who then attacks the person videoing his actions. 



> "The response of Derbyshire Police has been less welcoming, and we have already experienced out of control officers with no apparent experience of policing peaceful protest.
> 
> "Unless they are deliberately trying to enflame the situation, their tactics are completely over the top. We are peaceful, non-violent people, they will never get a rise from us."
> 
> Derbyshire Police have confirmed two arrests were made and revealed they were "reviewing footage" but insisted a formal investigation was not underway.



Police officer filmed hurling anti-fracking protester to ground


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 4, 2017)

This morning Police mysteriously absent as large gang of site security at Preston New Road site violently assaulted protesters. Along with them allowing local dodgy haulage contractors thugs to demolish one of the protest towers last night (Pete Marquis actually alleges the police "hired him for the job", despite this being deliberately inflammatory as he and his firm are loathed by the anti frackers) this is growing evidence of Police-corporate collusion with no pretence of impartiality and no regard to public safety. Serious questions need to be asked about Lancs Police chain of command and who is pulling their strings.....


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 4, 2017)

Reclaim The Power news release about site security staff violence against protesters outside the site at Preston New Road:
DEMONSTRATOR RESTRAINED AND PUNCHED BY FRACKING SITE MANAGER
In addition supporters of the anti fracking camp outside the Clay Cross drill firm supplying both Cuadrilla and INEOS in Lancashire and the East Mids/South Yorks have had eggs thrown at them and been fired on (air rifle?) by pro fracking thugs.
The haulage contractor Pete Marquis is a well known meathead with a gang of boneheaded employees/mates, who has been spotted posting underneath Britain First Facebook posts........


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2017)

Drilling rig owned by UK fracking firm Cuadrilla 'seriously vandalised'

Oh dear, what a shame.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2017)

Preston New Road protector run over by speeding truck yesterday. 



Which appears to be the reason why today they are locking on in both carriageways, resulting in the whole road being closed:

Preston New Road closed both ways due to anti-fracking protests


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2017)

As this thread is about protests, I've started a Fracking - the general discussion thread in the general forum in the hope of raising awareness a bit more.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 12, 2017)

Police beef up security at Lancashire fracking site after protester is hit by van

Full speed ahead! Let's frack & fuck anyone who gets in our way. Propped up by the filth & UK gov. ffs


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 13, 2017)

Latest video from 'Reclaim the Power' - good to see protectors of all ages demonstrating...



And, another one showing different actions being carried out...



A group of people locked-on in a car...


----------



## phillm (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm up at my sister's who has lived for 35 years in Wrea Green just getting up to speed with how advanced this protest is. Off to say hello to the camp later and take some nosh.


----------



## phillm (Jul 15, 2017)

tim said:


> You don't have to be male to know that  Jews/Shapeshifting Lizards/the Dalai Lama/the iluminati/the Freemasons do not secretly rule the world?



Now the Dalai Lama ruling the world I could handle that.....the rest nah , no thanks.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 16, 2017)

9 arrests at the camp outside Marriotts in Clay Cross/Danesmoor, Derbyshire last night - for slow walking, which to this point has been allowed, on the grounds of "aggravated trespass", including a vulnerable young man who was later released. Obvious attempt to nobble camp which is getting growing support from the anti fracking groups and communities in the proposed SYorks/Derbyshire/Notts gasfield.  Support and solidarity visits welcome.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 16, 2017)

People getting arrested & not knowing what they're being arrested for, as they haven't been told.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bail conditions for those now released after the Marriotts arrests ban them from Derbyshire, "three hours to get out of the County" and such. They were held for over 20 hours in most cases.  This is a clear attempt to denude the camp by the drilling company gates of activists, but the movement is determined that the Police will not succeed.  The policing of the fracking protests is revealing more and more, to more and more people, how power is now exercised in Britain in an openly arbitrary and partisan manner.  This is not news to longer term activists, but it is a shock to some of the young people, local community protectors and demonstrators - the raw and vicious nature of corporate power and state repression revealed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2017)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Bail conditions for those now released after the Marriotts arrests ban them from Derbyshire, "three hours to get out of the County" and such. They were held for over 20 hours in most cases.  This is a clear attempt to denude the camp by the drilling company gates of activists, but the movement is determined that the Police will not succeed.  The policing of the fracking protests is revealing more and more, to more and more people, how power is now exercised in Britain in an openly arbitrary and partisan manner.  This is not news to longer term activists, but it is a shock to some of the young people, local community protectors and demonstrators - the raw and vicious nature of corporate power and state repression revealed.



Those bail conditions won't stand up in court.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> People getting arrested & not knowing what they're being arrested for, as they haven't been told.



Unlawful arrest = cash money


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2017)

This is fucking funny, another lock-on protest, carried out right under the noses of the coppers! 



Road blocked as anti-fracking protesters 'lock on'


----------



## teqniq (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh, this looks promising...



> Lancashire Police confirmed this afternoon that it would be seeking a prosecution over the alleged assault of a protester outside Cuadrilla’s shale gas site at Preston New Road.
> 
> A post on the Fylde Police Facebook page at just after 5pm said that a 28-year-old man had been interviewed on Monday and a file would be sent to the Crown Prosecution Service.
> 
> ...



Alleged assault of anti-fracking protester outside shale gas site – police seek prosecution


----------



## LDC (Jul 20, 2017)

teqniq said:


>




They're really weird lock-ons. The cops could just make them stand up and move. I thought the point was you generally lock-on to a structure (barrel full of concrete/car/digger) that can't be moved...?

And I know it's an old and grumpy thing to say, but fuck some of those people come across as really annoying.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2017)

Fracking hell, third day in a row the protectors have locked-on right under the noses of the police & security!  

Today's action...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2017)

I've only just noticed that the coppers that have to cut the protectors free now have their own jackets with 'Protester Removal' on their backs.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm pleased my tax dollar is being utilised by the state to protect the business interests and not the communities affected by this shit.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 20, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And I know it's an old and grumpy thing to say, but fuck some of those people come across as really annoying.



Hearts in the right place though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2017)

Just in from down in Sussex...



ETA:
Restore balance between rights of protesters and drilling companies – MEP


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 20, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They're really weird lock-ons. The cops could just make them stand up and move. I thought the point was you generally lock-on to a structure (barrel full of concrete/car/digger) that can't be moved...?
> 
> And I know it's an old and grumpy thing to say, but fuck some of those people come across as really annoying.



Glue. Annoying.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They're really weird lock-ons. The cops could just make them stand up and move. I thought the point was you generally lock-on to a structure (barrel full of concrete/car/digger) that can't be moved...?



The filth aren't supposed to move you while you're in any sort of lock on because it can cause injuries. It has happened that police (or more often private heavies) have simply dragged a bunch of people out of the way while they're still locked together but it's not supposed to happen.7

The advantage of a barrel full of concrete is more that it takes ages for them to cut you out of it, but it does also negate the risk of being dragged out of the way.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 23, 2017)

The compiler gave permission to share this: 

ANTI-FRACKING CAMPS IN THE UK

28 protectors camps in the UK to-date! Big up the Protectors! 

South East England

1 Balcombe Community Protection Camp (West Sussex) 
Camp was set up in July 2013 to protest Cuadrilla’s plans to exploratory drill for oil and was there for nearly 3 months. There is now an injunction near the site to stop the return of a camp. Cuadrilla’s permission ran out in May 2017 and they now need to reapply for their permits. 

2 Broadford Bridge Protection camp (West Sussex) - LIVE 
Camp created end of May 2017 to slow UKOG down on its supposedly ‘conventional’ oil extraction but are really acidising. Pressure from UKOG and their security to the locals meant that the camp had to move three times until they settled into their fourth site! Usual dirty tactics by the industry!

3 Brockham Protection Camp (Surrey) 
A small camp set up in December 2016 for a short time to slow walk and monitor site. All-night monitoring from a single protector of this site revealed that Angus Energy was drilling without permission. Angus are still in dispute with Surrey County Council.

4 Horse Hill Protection Camp (Surrey) 
The drill site named as the ‘Gatwick Gusher’, a small camp was set up to slow walk lorries from UKOG contractors in October 2014. On return to the site for further testing in February 2016 a larger camp was set up for 6 weeks. UKOG are waiting their permission for further wells and flow-testing in Aug 2017.

5 Leith Hill Protection Camp (Surrey) - LIVE 
Camp occupied land in October 2016 to oppose Europa Oil. A large fortress built from pallets was built, tree houses and a tunnel system was put in place. The camp was served eviction in February 2017. Forestry Commission evicted the camp on behalf of Europa Oil 21st June 2017. It took 3 days due the complex tunnel system. Faulding, the guy who dug out ‘Swampy’ in the A30 Honiton Bypass demo in 1996, said he had not seen tunnels systems like this in years. The camp has moved across the road opposite the drill site on Coldharbour Lane.

6 Wisborough Green Protection Camp (West Sussex) 
Small camp for a few weeks in October 2013. Community ended up successfully fighting off Celtique.

South West England

7 Swanage Protection Camp (Dorset) 
Camp was set up in September 2016 to occupy the land until the deadline for work by InfraStrata which expired in December 2016.

Midlands

8 Burton on the Wolds Protection Camp (Leicestershire) 
Set up in October 2014 to oppose Edgon Resources drilling to see if oil could be extracted. There wasn’t any and camp disbanded in November.

9 Daneshill Community Protection Camp (Nottinghamshire) 
Camp was set up in March 2014 for 6 weeks to oppose IGas test drilling for coal bed methane. The site is currently suspended and unknown if and when they will return.

10 Dudleston Community Protection Camp (Shropshire) 
Camp was set up in August 2014. In July 2015, the access license with the landowner lapsed and he refused to renew it. Igas dropped the licence due to wrong geology.

11 Laughton Community Protection Camp (Lincolnshire) 
Camp was set up January 2016 for 4 weeks to object and monitor Egdon who were exploratory drilling for oil. Egdon did not strike and well was plugged.

12 Marriotts of Fire Protection Camp (Chesterfield, Derbyshire) – LIVE 
This camp was set up end of June 2017 to monitor the activities of PR Marriotts who are thought to be supplying the fracking rig to drill at Preston New Road, Lancs.

North West

13 Barton Moss Community Protection Camp (Salford) 
Camp set up Nov 2013. They had some of the worse winter conditions to endure. IGas completed their work in Mar 2014 and the camp left in April garnering great community solidarity. IGas claim they have no plans to return to the site and the frontline protectors in the movement, also affectionately known as the 'investor removal team', have made them practically bankrupt.

14 Blackpool & Fylde Community Protection Camps (Lancashire) - LIVE 
The first camp was set up in January 2017 shortly after Cuadrilla moved onto their site at Preston New Road, Little Plumpton without their promised community engagement. Cuadrilla plan the first full scale frack in the UK.

The second camp New Hope Protection Camp was set up in March 2017 nearer the site.

The third camp PNR (Gates) Community Protection Camp was set up mid-June 2017 on the grass verges outside the gates of Cuadrilla drill-site to monitor more closely. Two towers were built either side once the pad had been built and they were expecting the drill rig. One was demolished by Pete Marquis on orders of the police on 4th July. The rest of the camp was smashed mid-July and moved across the road.

15 Bridge Trafford Community Protection Camp (Cheshire) 
A small camp set up March 2016 to raise awareness opposite a 15 acre field purchased by IGas. Eviction papers were served July 2016 by landowners but backed by Igas. Camp was evicted in September 2016. PEDL190 is shared by Igas and Ineos with no details of plans.

16 Davyhulme Community Protection Camp (Manchester) 
Set up in Jun 2014 again against Igas drilling for coal bed methane. The camp was evicted in Sept 2014. IGas plan to drill in future for CBM.

17 Ellesmere Port Community Protection Camp (Cheshire) Was set up in Sept 2014 against Igas’s exploratory drilling for gas. The camp was shortly burnt down by unknowns after it was served an eviction. No one was injured.

18 Frack Free Farndon Protest Camp (Cheshire) 
Set up in February 2014 for a month to protest Dart Energy to look for coal bed methane. There is no information on IGas site who acquired Dart in 2014.

19 Lancashire Community protection Camp (Blackpool) A camp set up by the Nanas at Preston New Road for a short time in Blackpool. Reclaim the Power held their August 2014 Direct Action Camp in the same field.

20 Lower Kinnerton Camp (Cheshire) A small camp set up Feb 2016 for a few weeks with protectors from the Upton Camp. IGas confirmed it has no plans to drill there and the camp disbanded.

21 Upton Community Protection Camp (Cheshire) UCPC was set up in April 2014 by undisclosed individuals who recognised the opportunity of occupying the drill site prior to works commencing, and it was finally evicted and demolished on January 12th 2016.

175 police officers from four forces were involved in the eviction of the camp but on 5th February 2016, IGas, announced it had abandoned plans to drill at the site because the coal bed methane was not commercially viable. They refused to assist with policing costs.

It was the first fracking site in the UK where the tactic of occupying the land before drilling was employed and has since been replicated elsewhere. It was also the longest running anti fracking camp in the UK prior to its demise and won the award at the Climate Games in Paris in Dec 2014.

22 Woolston and Thelwall Community Protection Camp (Cheshire) - LIVE 
Set up in April 2015 protesting Edgon Resources drilling for oil. They remain on site despite being issued with an eviction order in May 2015. Still going strong and the longest running camp at present. Igas had not released any plans for the site.

Yorkshire

23 Crawberry Hill Community Protection Camp - (East Yorkshire) Camp set up in May 2014 to oppose Rathlin Energy drilling. The camp was evicted in Jan 2015. Rathlin pulled out in August 2015, saying it had decided to concentrate its test drilling work for oil and gas at a second site at West Newton in Holderness

24 Kiln Lane Community Protection Camp (Lincolnshire) Set up in March 2015 for a month, to resist Europa Oil & Gas and Egdon who said well was not successful.

25 Kirby Misperton (Ryedale, Yorkshire) - LIVE 
Camp set up in December 2016 after the judicial review failed to stop Third Energy from fracking there. They expect to frack in Summer/Autumn 2017.

26 West Newton Community Protection Camp (East Yorkshire) 
Camp set up in April 2015 to oppose Rathlin Energy plan to frack shale gas. Due to incident in August 2015 that resulted in an emergency well shutdown, 2 of the 3 tests that were planned (including the mini-frack) were abandoned. The camp disbanded in October 2015. Rathlin will return once all permits have been acquired. 

Wales

27 Borras and Holt community protection Camp (Wrexham, Wales) 
Set up in October 2014 against Dart Energy (acquired by IGas) drilling for shale gas. The camp was evicted November 2014, but a site directly opposite had already been occupied and a new camp was set up immediately. In June 2016 the PEDL licence for Wrexham, as well as several others, was dropped by the Oil and Gas Authority.

Northern Ireland

28 Belcoo Community Protection Camp (Fermanagh Despite 
Tamboran Resources getting a court injunction on their drill site, a camp was set outside in July 2014. No drilling rig arrived.  Instead, it was discovered by campaigners that the quarry did not have planning permission for activities that had already taken place – excavation, blasting, removal of rock. Tamboran’s exploration licence was not extended in Sep 2014 went to the High Court in November 2014 seeking damages from the Northern Ireland Government. They left the site in January 2017 

Compiled by Lorraine Inglis, Weald Action Group


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2017)

> 5 Leith Hill Protection Camp (Surrey) - LIVE
> Camp occupied land in October 2016 to oppose Europa Oil. A large fortress built from pallets was built, tree houses and a tunnel system was put in place. The camp was served eviction in February 2017. Forestry Commission evicted the camp on behalf of Europa Oil 21st June 2017. It took 3 days due the complex tunnel system. Faulding, the guy who dug out ‘Swampy’ in the A30 Honiton Bypass demo in 1996, said he had not seen tunnels systems like this in years. The camp has moved across the road opposite the drill site on Coldharbour Lane.


For the record, this can't be an "anti-fracking" camp as the permission is for conventional drilling, not fracking.

Also, the damage done by the protectors is in many ways worse than anything Europa ever had planned.  There was a thriving badger community on site -- now long gone.  The beautiful landscape is now littered with needles and human excrement.  Trees have been damaged.  The response to the arrival of the protectors has seen fencing go up to what was previously open access land.  It's basically now a wreck.  I've spent 8 years trying to fight Europa, at times it has been like a second job.  Now sometimes I wonder what the point is, since the land is already trashed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2017)

kabbes said:


> For the record, this can't be an "anti-fracking" camp as the permission is for conventional drilling, not fracking.
> 
> Also, the damage done by the protectors is in many ways worse than anything Europa ever had planned.  There was a thriving badger community on site -- now long gone.  The beautiful landscape is now littered with needles and human excrement.  Trees have been damaged.  The response to the arrival of the protectors has seen fencing go up to what was previously open access land.  It's basically now a wreck.  I've spent 8 years trying to fight Europa, at times it has been like a second job.  Now sometimes I wonder what the point is, since the land is already trashed.



That is not good.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 26, 2017)

Another day when the road was closed for the whole day, Cuadrilla is a bit pissed off about it all now. 

Cuadrilla condemns fracking protesters for eight-hour road closure – opponents blame police tactics

And, in other news, a big up to North Wales police...

North Wales Police pulls officers out of Lancashire fracking site


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2017)

Drilling rig arrives at Cuadrilla as protesters enter third day on wagons

Bugger about the rig arriving.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2017)

There's always a mix of news from the Preston New Road site, yesterday bad news about the drill arriving on site, now three more positive reports:

Updated: Council says Cuadrilla breached planning condition by delivering rig to Lancs shale site overnight

Crane operator pulling out of work at Cuadrilla’s fracking site

Lorry protest outside Lancs fracking site nears 60 hours

The protest is a major item on BBC Breakfast news this morning - about 7-8 minutes just before 6.30am, much of it live from the site. Further live coverage during the morning is promised.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2017)

Another contractor has pulled out of working for Cuadrilla.



> “As many of you involved with L & M Transport know we have been drawn into a situation this week that is out with our control.
> 
> “We unknowingly took on to deliver a load to the northwest of England which turned out to be supplies for the fracking industry company Cuadrilla. Since early Tuesday we have had protestors restricting our access to the delivery point and have had a “surfer” on the roof of our truck.
> 
> ...



Haulier pulls out of Cuadrilla delivery after 72+ hour truck protest


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2017)

This is a bit worrying, could this be a game-changer?

I suspect Cuadrilla will end-up applying for such an injunction now.

INEOS takes out “national” High Court injunction against anti-fracking protesters



> The largest shale gas exploration company in the UK was granted an interim injunction this afternoon against anti-fracking protesters...
> ...*It also applies more widely than injunctions sought by previous oil and gas companies by covering routes to the proposed exploration sites and to activities undertaken by INEOS employees and members of its supply chain. This includes any depot, equipment, people and operations*...





> It specifically mentions:
> Conduct amounting to harassment
> Behaviour amounting to an offence under Section 241 of the Trades Union and Labour Relations (Consolidation) Act 1992
> Criminal damage or theft
> ...





> *It significantly increases the risk of protesting against fracking*I. The maximum penalty for obstructing the highway is a £1,000 fine, although most people who are found guilty are given a conditional discharge. *The maximum penalty for contempt of court is two years in prison. INEOS said it would also be entitled to seek to recover damages from any individual breaching the injunction.*



It's one thing to get arrested and perhaps picking-up a small fine, but the risk of prison and/or having assets taken to cover a large claim for damages, is a different ball game for most people.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 1, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is a bit worrying, could this be a game-changer?
> 
> I suspect Cuadrilla will end-up applying for such an injunction now.
> 
> ...


It is worse than that - this is a "persons unknown" injunction - they can name anyone, who does not even need to be directly involved in any action, but just a relatively prominent anti fracker, and say they are supporting and assisting by say, sharing tweets or FB posts calling for support for a site or action.  They can then seek to have assets seized, fines imposed or jail terms.  This is corporations making their own law.  Corporate fascism is here.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 1, 2017)

Green and Black Cross on Injunctions: Injunctions | Green and Black Cross


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2017)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> It is worse than that - this is a "persons unknown" injunction - they can name anyone, who does not even need to be directly involved in any action, but just a relatively prominent anti fracker, and say they are supporting and assisting by say, sharing tweets or FB posts calling for support for a site or action.  They can then seek to have assets seized, fines imposed or jail terms.  This is corporations making their own law.  Corporate fascism is here.



Seriously? 



Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Green and Black Cross on Injunctions: Injunctions | Green and Black Cross



Oh, cheers for posting that, I'll have a read later.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 1, 2017)

One of the main lessons of the current INEOS assault is that far too much of anti fracking movement business is conducted via open social media which is a goldmine for corporate lawyers and the security and police operations.  There is an urgent need for more anonymity, secure and face to face channels of communication.  This does not just apply to the anti fracking movement but the whole of the oppositional movement.  Social media is a great tool for organising, but also a massive intelligence gathering source for the enemy.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 3, 2017)

INEOS announces a third drill site in its projected S Yorks, N Notts,NE Derbyshire Gasfield - near Woodsetts between Rotherham and Worksop.
INEOS announces location of third proposed shale gas site


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2017)

Reclaim the Power has posted a couple of good videos in the last couple of days...

Local residents, councillors & business owners speak out...



Reclaim the Power explains why they joined & helped local residents...


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Sep 12, 2017)

INEOS injunction challenged today, but given an extension.  Meanwhile, North East Derbyshire District Council seeking a draconian Public Spaces Protection Order at Danesmoor in Clay Cross in order to destroy anti fracking camp and forbid protests at Marriotts who supply frackers with large amounts of their kit. Lancashire Police continue acting as private army for Cuadrilla at Preston New Road and their North Yorks counterparts beginning to behave similarly as fracking preparation looms at Kirby Misperton: 
Campaigners challenge injunction against anti-fracking protesters


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Sep 12, 2017)

NE Derbyshire PSPO "consultation" -



> The consultation will prohibit certain activities in the area defined by the map below:
> 
> 
> Any behaviour which causes, or is likely to cause, obstruction or interference to any individual or business in the conduct of lawful activity (or similar);
> ...


Latest News


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Sep 13, 2017)

UN special rapporteur on toxic wastes and fracking in U.K.: 
http://www.srtoxics.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Final-UK-mission-report.pdf


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 28, 2017)

Not FBI said:


> Shut up, hippies.



Oh, you're going to fit in well around here.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Oct 21, 2017)

Three activists occupied rig at Kirby Misperton in Yorkshire this morning (one has since come down) Fracking company Third Energy determined to start process in next few weeks.  Meanwhile, court case over INEOS injunction against protestors(or anyone so much as supporting them online) due to resume at end of month. Struggle intensifying in seismic testing areas of South Yorks, North Notts & N E Derbyshire with widespread sabotage and theft of testing equipment costing INEOS (and their "ex military" contractors Arturius) dearly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 31, 2017)

New protest yesterday at the Kirby Misperton site, with the road blocked either side of the site entrance, by protesters 'preached' on top of bird-table style structures.







Opponents block road to Third Energy fracking site at Kirby Misperton


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 2, 2018)

Cuadrilla secures new injunction against fracking protesters

And so it begins.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 3, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Cuadrilla secures new injunction against fracking protesters
> 
> And so it begins.



That makes for depressing reading, both from the increasing use of injunctions to restrict protests, to the fact that they are about to start full-on fracking again, for the first time since it was suspended in 2011 following the earthquakes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> That makes for depressing reading, both from the increasing use of injunctions to restrict protests, to the fact that they are about to start full-on fracking again, for the first time since it was suspended in 2011 following the earthquakes.



It also smacks of deseration tbh. Mass protests have really complicated the roll-out of fracking in the UK and despite huge numbers of arrests at eg Barton Moss activists have been undeterred and convictions few and far between.

Presumably any penalties for breaching these injunctions still have to go through the courts though, and I doubt they'll stand up to much scrutiny when there's only CPS lawyers there to argue the toss on behalf of the frackers.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> One of the main lessons of the current INEOS assault is that far too much of anti fracking movement business is conducted via open social media which is a goldmine for corporate lawyers and the security and police operations.  There is an urgent need for more anonymity, secure and face to face channels of communication.  This does not just apply to the anti fracking movement but the whole of the oppositional movement.  Social media is a great tool for organising, but also a massive intelligence gathering source for the enemy.


 
This.
I have reiterated this to them many times. Why do they use Facebook ??????????? WHY ? When people have set out highly secure and constructed alternatives for organization (grass roots) .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2018)

Facebook is best for outreach because it has the most people on it. If you're planning anything remotely dodgy then that should be done using this great new app called 'real life' which is actually totally separate from the internet.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2018)

on an associated note, UKOG, the lot behind Horse Hill and others in the *gatwick gusher* area are looking to be financially fucked. the money has run out after little oil was produced and the company is scrabbling around to find new cash. A semi independent Geo report issued this week by UKOG was mealy mouthed but was unerringly negative.previous speculative lenders are being handed virtually worthless shares in lieu of their cash being repaid as per their agreement .... Every month this year, another 250k worth of debt is turned into shares and handed back to each lender- and the shares are less than a penny apiece now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> on an associated note, UKOG, the lot behind Horse Hill and others in the *gatwick gusher* area are looking to be financially fucked. the money has run out after little oil was produced and the company is scrabbling around to find new cash. A semi independent Geo report issued this week by UKOG was mealy mouthed but was unerringly negative.previous speculative lenders are being handed virtually worthless shares in lieu of their cash being repaid as per their agreement .... Every month this year, another 250k worth of debt is turned into shares and handed back to each lender- and the shares are less than a penny apiece now.



I fully expect this or simillar to happen with the fracking companies, all of which are corporate vehicles designed to be conveniently separate from their parent companies in the highly likely event of massive liabilities and zero revenue. Jim Ratcliffe is now the richest man in the country, you don't think he's actually gambling his own money on this crackpot venture do you?


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 10, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Facebook is best for outreach because it has the most people on it. If you're planning anything remotely dodgy then that should be done using this great new app called 'real life' which is actually totally separate from the internet.


 
Any kind of action is `dodgy`, from running a Facebook page/Handing out leaflets questioning the governments policy on disabled benefit reduction, to anti-fracking sites which openly encourage the breaking of the law and challenge some corporate cabal or other . It is obviously of great advantage to the law and corporate interests who want to infiltrate and prevent such actions.

The interweb is a powerful tool for radical action (as seen in the Arab Spring), so obviously you would want control over your tech and not use your corporate data harvester ?(as seen in the Arab Spring)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 10, 2018)

Why don't some these serial killers make better use of their time and take out a few of the top brass at fracking companies! It wouldn't take long for them to rethink their ideas.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> on an associated note, UKOG, the lot behind Horse Hill and others in the *gatwick gusher* area are looking to be financially fucked. the money has run out after little oil was produced and the company is scrabbling around to find new cash. A semi independent Geo report issued this week by UKOG was mealy mouthed but was unerringly negative.previous speculative lenders are being handed virtually worthless shares in lieu of their cash being repaid as per their agreement .... Every month this year, another 250k worth of debt is turned into shares and handed back to each lender- and the shares are less than a penny apiece now.


Frankly, that’s the goal now in battling these shysters.  Grind them down and down in red tape whilst they lose money.  10 years we’ve been fighting the Leith Hill one and the company involved have basically now got no money left.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2018)

expect many more to go to the wall - the amount of shoddy carpetbagger rescource vehicles on the AIM is pretty astounding - virtually all of them will cease to exist in a year or two- some are just there to extract money from suckers, not hydrocarbons from the weald


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 12, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Frankly, that’s the goal now in battling these shysters.  Grind them down and down in red tape whilst they lose money.  10 years we’ve been fighting the Leith Hill one and the company involved have basically now got no money left.


 
I thought they were just testing there.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 12, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> I thought they were just testing there.


They're not doing anything there yet thanks to 10 years of grinding them down.  If they do manage to start it will be testing, but testing is arguably more environmentally damaging than extraction.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 12, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Frankly, that’s the goal now in battling these shysters.  Grind them down and down in red tape whilst they lose money.  10 years we’ve been fighting the Leith Hill one and the company involved have basically now got no money left.



Yup. They wouldn't go to such lengths to stop protests if they weren't hurting. Injunctions cost a pretty penny, they wouldn't be paying all these lawyers if they didn't think stifling protest would save them more money.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 5, 2018)

Time the likes of Leader, Tarjani, Crane and all their conspiraloon far right enabling pals were booted from the anti fracking movement for good. Be very cautious at believing anything emanating from either Frack Free Fylde or those elements of the protector camps close to Crane, who have a vendetta against those in the mainstream of the movement who have been exposing them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Time the likes of Leader, Tarjani, Crane and all their conspiraloon far right enabling pals were booted from the anti fracking movement for good. Be very cautious at believing anything emanating from either Frack Free Fylde or those elements of the protector camps close to Crane, who have a vendetta against those in the mainstream of the movement who have been exposing them.




I've not visited the local anti-fracking camps because I know Crane is welcome there, and presumably with him the standard entourage of crypto-fascist conspiraloons, fotlers and common-or-garden morons.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 6, 2018)

How does Ian Crane square his views on fracking with his view climate change = denial/hoax?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 6, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> How does Ian Crane square his views on fracking with his view climate change = denial/hoax?


Given his connections to the fossil fuel industry, unsurprisingly Crane does not oppose fracking on the basis of climate change, but on water and air pollution and his conspiracy theory that fracking is part of the elite “drastic population reduction” conspiracy......


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 6, 2018)

The conspiracism of Cranes pals in the camps now extends to those prominent amongst them smearing and attacking leading members of the anti fracking movement associated with the left, Green and Labour parties as “police collaborators” who are setting up people for “long sentences”......


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> The conspiracism of Cranes pals in the camps now extends to those prominent amongst them smearing and attacking leading members of the anti fracking movement associated with the left, Green and Labour parties as “police collaborators” who are setting up people for “long sentences”......



Just shows up the fascist roots of this conspiracy shit. Discredit your critics with sensational lies rather than actually try and defend your views, pretty standard tactics.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 6, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Given his connections to the fossil fuel industry, unsurprisingly Crane does not oppose fracking on the basis of climate change, but on water and air pollution and his conspiracy theory that fracking is part of the elite “drastic population reduction” conspiracy......


How naive of me to have thought he'd moved on from his work in the oil industry.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 6, 2018)

This business about test sites being responsible for recent earthquakes around Dorking .... sounds a bit far fetched to me

View attachment 143291


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 6, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> This business about test sites being responsible for recent earthquakes around Dorking .... sounds a bit far fetched to me.
> *rummages around for leaflet



Call for ban on oil and gas drilling following string of earthquakes in Sussex

Is the local oil company responsible for tremors near Gatwick?

*taps nose*


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 6, 2018)

Just look at the leaflet. It is intentionaly misleading.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Just look at the leaflet. It is intentionaly misleading.



Can't see that on my phone, what's the gist? And do we know who wrote it?


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 6, 2018)

Here it is online.

https://www.voiceforleithhill.co.uk/newsletters/v4lh-newsletter-2018-earthquake-special.pdf
It does not say much really,



> WHY DO WE HAVE THIS SUDDEN CLUSTER OF NOTICEABLE EARTH MOVEMENTS IN THE SAME AREA? What has changed geologically in the last few years?






			
				Green Party MEP Keith Taylor said:
			
		

> The oil and gas industry must surely agree that any connection between on shore oil drilling in Surrey and Sussex and the recent spate of earth quakes can only be confirmed or dismissed after it has been independently investigated


 




			
				British Geological Society said:
			
		

> we are unable to say categorically if these earthquakes are related to hydrocarbon exploration



Is the long and short of it.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2018)

They’ve not started fracking in the Dorking area.  It’s a coincidence.  

The amount of disinformation and nonsense surrounding this now is incredibly tiresome.  We were doing perfectly well holding off the oil company ourselves via red tape these past ten years.  Now we have to do that at the same time as dealing with a constant stream of conspiraloon nutters and press people that want to ask us about the conspiraloon theories spread by the conspiraloon nutters.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 13, 2018)

Not to go all conspiraloon myself, but I would hazard a guess that a certain percentage of the conspiraloon nutters in the anti fracking movement are actually plants. Particularly those that stay out of the limelight but feed slanderous accusations about others in the movement, Cointelpro style.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 13, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> I would hazard a guess that a certain percentage of the conspiraloon nutters in the anti fracking movement are actually plants.



As they can talk, they are clearly GM plants.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> They’ve not started fracking in the Dorking area.  It’s a coincidence.
> 
> The amount of disinformation and nonsense surrounding this now is incredibly tiresome.  We were doing perfectly well holding off the oil company ourselves via red tape these past ten years.  Now we have to do that at the same time as dealing with a constant stream of conspiraloon nutters and press people that want to ask us about the conspiraloon theories spread by the conspiraloon nutters.



Exactly! There really is no need and the effect is that they will attract (even more) conspiraloons and the actually decent protestors get burned out wiping the arses of these idiots !!!! It makes me quite mad.. i might even pop up there in a bit to ave a word.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 14, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Not to go all conspiraloon myself, but I would hazard a guess that a certain percentage of the conspiraloon nutters in the anti fracking movement are actually plants. Particularly those that stay out of the limelight but feed slanderous accusations about others in the movement, Cointelpro style.



But then you just get into an endless merry go round of you're a plant, no _you're_ a plant. Even though Crane is the one with well-documented form for selling out genuine activists.

I have called out Crane for giving demonstrably bad legal advice to arrestees in what seemed like and effort to make their convictions more likely, but his disciples won't hear a word said against him and the neutrals and do-gooders just want everyone to get along in a friendly, apolitical, tolerate everything sort of way.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 14, 2018)

Selling out? What happened there?


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 17, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Selling out? What happened there?



Probably the Green party. Bloody Caroline Lucas! She fucked up a community occupation in Brighton I was involved with when my back was turned .I came back to the community garden after 2 weeks doing something else... the place had been evicted ... and there was Green Party propaganda everywhere..

Tories on Bikes 




> As anarchists, we say that the problem is not with who is in power, and how they exercise that power. The problem is political power itself. As anarchist Noam Chomsky points out, “the smart way to keep people passive and obedient is to strictly limit the spectrum of acceptable opinion, but allow very lively debate within that spectrum.” The Greens might be on the fringes of that spectrum, but they’re still part of the party political system, established to keep us quiet.



“Tories on bikes”:  the Green Party in power - Anarchist Federation


----------



## bimble (Aug 17, 2018)

kabbes said:


> They’ve not started fracking in the Dorking area.  It’s a coincidence.
> 
> The amount of disinformation and nonsense surrounding this now is incredibly tiresome.  We were doing perfectly well holding off the oil company ourselves via red tape these past ten years.  Now we have to do that at the same time as dealing with a constant stream of conspiraloon nutters and press people that want to ask us about the conspiraloon theories spread by the conspiraloon nutters.


Interesting. I drove past their camp today (next to Coldharbour, Leith Hill?) .
It was like the tree-camps of the 90s , made me go all nostalgic. people wandering about with feathers in their hair banging drums and serving up broth. Beautiful spot though. I thought great that they're there.
What are they saying then, that the intended oil drilling is already causing earthquakes?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 17, 2018)

bimble said:


> Interesting. I drove past their camp today (next to Coldharbour, Leith Hill?) .
> It was like the tree-camps of the 90s , made me go all nostalgic. people wandering about with feathers in their hair banging drums and serving up broth. Beautiful spot though. I thought great that they're there.
> What are they saying then, that the intended oil drilling is already causing earthquakes?


It used to be a beautiful spot before they turned up, certainly.  It was a lovely peaceful area perfect for walking the dog.  Ah well.  Good for them that they care and are willing to show it, at least.

They’re very, very mixed up about drilling methods, though.  They still talk about fracking, but this is a licence for conventional oil drilling only.  And yes, they think the recent tiny earthquakes are as a result of fracking. But whilst there are some fracking applications elsewhere in the Weald basin, nobody has actually started doing any yet.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 17, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Probably the Green party. Bloody Caroline Lucas! She fucked up a community occupation in Brighton I was involved with when my back was turned .I came back to the community garden after 2 weeks doing something else... the place had been evicted ... and there was Green Party propaganda everywhere..
> 
> Tories on Bikes
> 
> ...


No I was asking in respect of the claim about Ian R Crane.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> No I was asking in respect of the claim about Ian R Crane.



August | 2011 | Ian R. Crane WATCH

Here's some information about Crane's activities in the US around the time of the deepwater horizon oil spill. 

More generally, he and his minions love to fuck up genuine movements by accusing anyone who questions their nonsense of being a police spy/informer/corporate shill. He uses anti-fracking to gain a platform for his business, namely peddling off-brand conspiraloon hogwash.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2018)

Four activists have been given 16 months each for blocking fracking lorries at Preston New Road, Lancashire.

Anti-fracking activists jailed for Blackpool Cuadrilla protest

The first environmental protestors to be given jail time for a protest in the UK since 1932. This represents a clear escalation against anti-frackers, which was only to be expected given the state's (read tory party donors') massive hard on for shale gas and the consistently high level of resistance that represents a much broader and more effective form of environmental activism than the state has had to deal with for a long time.

Probably small consolation to the lads who have been sent to prison, but fracking companies are struggling. God knows how much cash has been poured into the handful of holes in the ground they've so far managed to dig, but even if they do finally earn a penny to show for it every delay, every inconvenience people can throw in their path is going to eat into their margins. Any sensible investor would not touch this industry with a barge pole, particularly with the non-trivial risk of a near-future Corbyn government shutting the whole thing down.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2018)

Fucking hell, that's bloody ridiculous, I hope they appeal & get those sentences overturned.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2018)

8 months, just long enough to mess yer shit up drastically. Could have killed a family of four by dangerous driving and got the same


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 26, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Four activists have been given 16 months each for blocking fracking lorries at Preston New Road, Lancashire.
> 
> Anti-fracking activists jailed for Blackpool Cuadrilla protest
> 
> ...



Solidarity to the prisoners and those are harsh sentences for NVDA. 

However they're only the "first environmental protesters to be imprisoned since 1932" if you ignore all the animal rights prisoners (and even then I think there were some short jail sentences handed out to road protesters in the 90s.)


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2018)

"They sang a song described as a “native tribal song of power” and blew kisses to them as they were led out of the dock."

That's worth an extra month.



Red Sky said:


> Solidarity to the prisoners and those are harsh sentences for NVDA but they're only the "first environmental protesters to be imprisoned since 1932" if you ignore all the animal rights prisoners and even then I think there were some short jail sentences handed out to road protesters in the 90s.



Yeah, some spurious ignoring of other people going down there. As well as writing out criminal damage as nothing to do with this nice bunch of upstanding citizens.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 26, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> "They sang a song described as a “native tribal song of power” and blew kisses to them as they were led out of the dock."
> 
> That's worth an extra month.
> 
> ...



That is a barristers job to be fair. "Even though my client has been found guilty and in fact blatantly did it, he is in essence completely innocent (and very middle class)."


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2018)

I always enjoy the creative license I can imagine the barrister and press release has engaged to inventively re-write the defendants CVs in order to appear respectable.

Piano tuner.  Can play chopsticks if he tries hard.
Teacher.  Once gave a workshop on bongo drumming at a university fair.
Soil scientist.  Has an allotment he smokes weed on.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 27, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I always enjoy the creative license I can imagine the barrister and press release has engaged to inventively re-write the defendants CVs in order to appear respectable...
> 
> Teacher.  Once gave a workshop on bongo drumming at a university fair.


The workshops were drama and not at a university fair.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 27, 2018)

[QUOTE="LynnDoyleCooper, post: 15744138, ] Has an allotment he smokes weed on.[/QUOTE]

You say it like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Oct 5, 2018)

Almost unbelievable revolving door nonsense.......
Former MP Natascha Engel appointed shale gas commissioner


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 11, 2018)

Judge criticised for jailing fracking protesters has family oil and gas links

Prison sentences for peaceful protest = solid ground for appeal. (if this news is factually correct)

I hope the bastard loses his job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Judge criticised for jailing fracking protesters has family oil and gas links
> 
> Prison sentences for peaceful protest = solid ground for appeal. (if this news is factually correct)
> 
> I hope the bastard loses his job.


you're very mild today. normally you'd also be after his hands and feet.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you're very mild today. normally you'd also be after his hands and feet.



Can't see his hands an feet, cos they're firmly stuck in that big sticky fucking pie!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 12, 2018)

Fracking to start as legal challenge fails

How long before it all goes pear shaped? It's like the IPCC never happened.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2018)

It shows that if you want to stop these bastards, you have to be able to navigate the old boys club of the judiciary and government, which means knowing how to play their game.  Merely being right is irrelevant.  The whole system stinks so bad.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> It shows that if you want to stop these bastards, you have to be able to navigate the old boys club of the judiciary and government, which means knowing how to play their game.  Merely being right is irrelevant.  The whole system stinks so bad.



As Caudrilla themselves admit in that BBC article, every delay costs them cash money. You don't actually need to win these court cases, you just need to keep them coming. Just like physically blockading a site, the aim is to push these fuckers incrementally closer to ruin. That won't be easy, because there's a lot of deep money and deep influence at work, but even deep money has to use the same sluggish courts and winding country lanes as everyone else. The tactics and scale of operations they've used in the US just won't work here in the UK, and it's only on a vast scale and with zero hindrance that fracking can ever make money.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> As Caudrilla themselves admit in that BBC article, every delay costs them cash money. You don't actually need to win these court cases, you just need to keep them coming. Just like physically blockading a site, the aim is to push these fuckers incrementally closer to ruin. That won't be easy, because there's a lot of deep money and deep influence at work, but even deep money has to use the same sluggish courts and winding country lanes as everyone else. The tactics and scale of operations they've used in the US just won't work here in the UK, and it's only on a vast scale and with zero hindrance that fracking can ever make money.


You’re telling that to somebody who just did precisely that for 10 years.  “If they aren’t drilling, we’re winning.”  But if you want to delay, you still need to know how to use the right methods and approach.  People think that as long as they speak truths, that’ll do it.  But it doesn’t.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 13, 2018)

kabbes said:


> You’re telling that to somebody who just did precisely that for 10 years.  “If they aren’t drilling, we’re winning.”  But if you want to delay, you still need to know how to use the right methods and approach.  People think that as long as they speak truths, that’ll do it.  But it doesn’t.



This is why I've always been on the team that's standing around in the rain waiting to get arrested, not the team that's indoors dealing with lawyers. I'm glad there are people on the lawyer team, just as I'm glad not to be one of them. But any use of the courts has to take into account the fact that the courts are an instrument of the state above all, and the state will ultimately do what it wants regardless of law or ethics. In order for people to keep bringing these challenges, I belive the aim has to be seen as wasting time and resources at least as much as actually winning cases.

 A 'win' in the coutrts is temporary, and limited. A bankrupt fracking company is for life.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is why I've always been on the team that's standing around in the rain waiting to get arrested, not the team that's indoors dealing with lawyers. I'm glad there are people on the lawyer team, just as I'm glad not to be one of them. But any use of the courts has to take into account the fact that the courts are an instrument of the state above all, and the state will ultimately do what it wants regardless of law or ethics. In order for people to keep bringing these challenges, I belive the aim has to be seen as wasting time and resources at least as much as actually winning cases.
> 
> A 'win' in the coutrts is temporary, and limited. A bankrupt fracking company is for life.


You bankrupt them in the courts that much faster.  They spent literally millions in our case.  And of course it isn’t just bankruptcy— all delays can lead to unexpected sources of victory.  In our case, the forestry commission decided after 12 years it had had enough and wasn’t going to renew the lease on the land.  So that was that.  You can’t delay a company for 10 years without the levers of the state to back it up, though.  It’s too long a period of time.  You do it by using every tactic available to hobble them with red tape.  Denial of permission to proceed that means month after month after month of committees, inquiries, legal cases, more committees, more committees, draft 13 of the plan to fulfil condition 18, draft 14, draft 15...

And in the end, when the headache of proceeding exceeds the headache of stopping it, when the council spending becomes untenable, the politicians quietly have words with each other and suddenly it’s over.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 13, 2018)

They couldn’t frack as planned today due to the Lancashire weather! Cost them 200 grand!


----------



## teqniq (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2018)

Live link for updates Live news updates: Cuadrilla due to frack today


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Oct 15, 2018)

Fracking protesters blockade site where UK work due to restart


----------



## teqniq (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 17, 2018)

Some good news in this shit fest!

Court quashes 'excessive' sentences of fracking protesters

Judge Robert Altham should be investigated, made to pay all the fucking costs, & be struck off (preferably his head).


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 12, 2018)

Blackpool situation now on a par with previous attempts to Frack there:
Fracking paused in Blackpool after biggest tremor to date


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruling against Ineos. Wide implications generally.

Breaking: Anti-fracking campaigners win appeal against Ineos protest injunction


----------

